
(2009) Carl Linnaeus Invented the Index Card - Ovah
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090616080137.htm
======
brudgers
A longer more scholarly treatment of the subject:
[http://www.lse.ac.uk/economicHistory/pdf/FACTSPDF/3909Muelle...](http://www.lse.ac.uk/economicHistory/pdf/FACTSPDF/3909MuellerWilleScharf.pdf)

